# Wear of Uniform at Civilian Funeral



## Transporter (8 Jun 2013)

Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere already but I couldn't find the info I was looking for after doing a search. Can a Reg Force member wear his/her DEU uniform to the funeral of an immediate family member, and if so, do they wear medals or ribbons? I believe the answer is yes, with medals, but looking for confirmation from someone who has the definitive answer or experience in this regard. Many thanks.


----------



## mariomike (8 Jun 2013)

Transporter said:
			
		

> Can a Reg Force member wear his/her DEU uniform to the funeral of an immediate family member, and if so, do they wear medals or ribbons?



funeral and uniform question...  
Reply #4 and #7
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47830/post-416274.html#msg416274


----------



## DAA (8 Jun 2013)

Transporter said:
			
		

> Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere already but I couldn't find the info I was looking for after doing a search. Can a Reg Force member wear his/her DEU uniform to the funeral of an immediate family member, and if so, do they wear medals or ribbons? I believe the answer is yes, with medals, but looking for confirmation from someone who has the definitive answer or experience in this regard. Many thanks.



Shouldn't be a problem.  When you fill out of your CF100 Leave Pass, there is a "check box" which says "Authorized to Wear Uniform - Yes/No".  Just check off YES.

I've done it a few times in the past and worn Medals.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jun 2013)

Transporter said:
			
		

> Apologies if this has been covered elsewhere already but I couldn't find the info I was looking for after doing a search. Can a Reg Force member wear his/her DEU uniform to the funeral of an immediate family member, and if so, do they wear medals or ribbons? I believe the answer is yes, with medals, but looking for confirmation from someone who has the definitive answer or experience in this regard. Many thanks.



How about your Sgt-Major?


----------



## Transporter (8 Jun 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> funeral and uniform question...
> Reply #4 and #7
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/47830/post-416274.html#msg416274


Saw these previously, and they contradict one another...hardly clear


----------



## Transporter (8 Jun 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> How about your Sgt-Major?


usually a good idea but I am posted OUTCAN


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Jun 2013)

Transporter said:
			
		

> usually a good idea but I am posted OUTCAN



You still should have a CoC.. ask them.....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jun 2013)

I'm assuming you've read thru CFP 265, Chap 2, Annex A?  You also mention you're OUTCAN, depending on where, etc you might want to take a poke thru QR & O, Vol 1, Chap 17, Art 17.04.


----------



## Transporter (8 Jun 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> You still should have a CoC.. ask them.....


 Fully aware of how the chain of command works thanks, but it being Saturday, and I'm likely flying tomorrow (Sunday) I thought someone here might know, thus saving me a little time.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Jun 2013)

Ack; FWIW I have seen and been at funerals before in DEU w/medals and would say that is the standard.

I went thru 265 and the QR & O link and it isn't listed specifically for non-service funerals that I could see.


----------



## Transporter (8 Jun 2013)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'm assuming you've read thru CFP 265, Chap 2, Annex A?  You also mention you're OUTCAN, depending on where, etc you might want to take a poke thru QR & O, Vol 1, Chap 17, Art 17.04.


Have previously reviewed both refs... they talk about being able to wear "morning bands" at a private funeral in the event of personal bereavement, so from this I can deduce that wearing of the uniform is allowed, but have found nothing to state whether it's with, or without, medals. Best guess from reading between the lines on everything I've seen, I'm going with 1A (with medals). Thanks.


----------



## dimsum (8 Jun 2013)

Transporter said:
			
		

> Have previously reviewed both refs... they talk about being able to wear "morning bands" at a private funeral in the event of personal bereavement, so from this I can deduce that wearing of the uniform is allowed, but have found nothing to state whether it's with, or without, medals. Best guess from reading between the lines on everything I've seen, I'm going with 1A (with medals). Thanks.



I'd go with that as well; besides, in the end no one will jack you up for wearing medals at a family funeral.


----------



## Transporter (8 Jun 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> I'd go with that as well; besides, in the end no one will jack you up for wearing medals at a family funeral.


. That's also true. With some things, it's better (and I don't mean easier) to beg forgiveness than to ask permission.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (9 Jun 2013)

Just wear it and don't do anything to bring attention to yourself. No one is going to know.

It's not lke you're going to a strip club or something...............right?


----------



## PAdm (9 Jun 2013)

First off, sorry for your loss.  Absolutely appropriate (with medals but no band) and I have done it.  The greatest mark of respect a CF mbr can provide is to be in full uniform as this represents who we are and the life we have chosen to lead.  For you to attend an immediate family mbr's funeral dressed as something you are not (a civilian) would be the wrong choice in my opinion unless the deceased would have preferred it that way for whatever reason.  And for many of us, part of serving your country is shaped/facilitated by family. 

Wear tunic with medals.  Feel free to salute the grave site when all is said and done as this is a sincere mark of respect.  Apply common sense WRT force protection concerns in your area.


----------

